# Audio setup [60-70k]



## TheMost (Mar 17, 2014)

I have recently bought an SONY w850 47". I dont have a proper audio setup and I feel this is the time for me to setup one.

Previously I had an idea of buying HTiB sets.But I miss that WOW factor.

Here is what i want and what is required out of it.

I am not an pure audiophile and have sparse knowledge of receivers and speakers.

My dad really loves music and has a very big desire to have a proper music system and listen to his 90's songs and others ..
Unfortunately he coudnt get a proper guide who can select proper components and configure it.
My Dad is really ready to spend around 100k and has been asking me to get him a proper speaker system.I dont either have an idea of speakers and receivers.So i am solely dependent on you people.

What he demands from the box:
Clear,crisp music and that ability to produce individual instrument sounds with great clarity.
He doesnt want just bass and volume which irritates us,but the quality deep bass and muscularity.Hope you could underatand better than my stupid explanation.

Not the extreme high budget studio components.But the best quality ones that a common man can afford.Hope you understand 

Also we will be using this as home theatre,playing blu rays and expect good surround sound experience.Propably a that makes me wow !

People have already insisted me to buy decent individual components.I have decided to buy a good av receiver and speakers 

I am at this point ready to spend arount 60-70K and then if wanted later upgrade more speakers.
my hall:

40% space on back apart from the front area in the pic.

Currently I have this idea.Please feel free to alter my idea and post suggestions.

A good AV receiver around 30K.
A pair of quality floorstand speakers/bookshelf.
A centre speaker.

If budget permits get a pair of rear speakers and a good subwoofer.

I have searched TDF and found these suggestions by incinerator

Denon 1612 AV receiver
Jamo S426 HCS3 5 speaker package 
Jamo Sub 260.

Also i found these over . Donno how much value it has 

Yamaha NS555 towers (21k)
Polk Tsx330T (13.5k for 1tower ?)

I live in Chennai.
Suggest me something that i cam get my hands on and does support repair facilities.


----------



## baiju (Mar 17, 2014)

Denon 1612 is old model (2011). New series is X. Look for X500 or X1000. I had horrible experiences with my Denon 1612. Also look for Yamaha models like 374 or 474. Also companies will be launching new models in the coming months.


----------



## TheMost (Mar 17, 2014)

baiju said:


> Denon 1612 is old model (2011). New series is X. Look for X500 or X1000. I had horrible experiences with my Denon 1612. Also look for Yamaha models like 374 or 474. Also companies will be launching new models in the coming months.



OK.
Any idea on speakers?


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 17, 2014)

What do you want? A home theater or a stereo system? Home Theater can never do music that a dedicated music system can do via two speakers. Listening to music on a HT set up is a compromise. But yes if done with a little care you just might end up with something good HT set up that can do music a lil more satisfactorily. Let me know your budget exactly,and what kinda music do you listen to generally.


----------



## TheMost (Mar 17, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> What do you want? A home theater or a stereo system? Home Theater can never do music that a dedicated music system can do via two speakers. Listening to music on a HT set up is a compromise. But yes if done with a little care you just might end up with something good HT set up that can do music a lil more satisfactorily. Let me know your budget exactly,and what kinda music do you listen to generally.




My budget is 70 max and pull some thousand if it is worth it.
I dont think setting up a HT and stereo seperately is not possible from my side.

I would like to end up with a 
Music >HT as a single unit.
(Maximum music performance possible in a HT setup)


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 18, 2014)

70K for a true HT set up is just entry level. so we have to see what can be done to get the best out of that 70K

1) Get Pioneer AJ-5235XT speaker package  (Designed by Andrew Jones of TAD) unbelievable speakers for the money (except the sub).Gat a Amplifier by Denon x500/x1000 or Onkyo or Marantz (Marantz will drive the budget up). Visit Decibels in Chennai   21 Chittaranjan Road, Teynampet, Chennai-18.

2) Get Yamaha NS-P150 & NS-F150 & Yamaha SW-030 for the 5.1 speaker package with a Yamaha RX V375/ Denon X1000

Its better to stay away from Pioneer amplifiers below 50K mark. Denons and Marantz and Yamahas are your best bet. Onkyo is good but they do movies better.The Jamo Speaker package you chose is great for movies but it dosnt sound good with music,it lacks finesse. Dali, Wharfedale, Q acoustics  and Sonodynes are good packages too but bit expensive and will drive your budget to Rs 130,000 and a bit more.

Do bargain when its Hi End Audio. Torvin *www.torvin.com/contact.html is another brand you should look out for since you are from Chennai. They are great speaker makers when you are on a budget.

Do visit PRO FX in Chennai they have a hell good offer going on with Denon Receiver coming free with Hecco 5.1 speaker packages!!!! Check out if its still on.


----------



## TheMost (Mar 31, 2014)

I am so sorry that i couldn't respond properly.
I was in a Medical camp and was away a few days.

I myself find myself very illiterate to buy separate components and Build an HT.I feel so uncomfortable and researching.
*Is there some shop which can do it for me ?*
I Don't think i can do this without a friend who knows well about these and can build me one.

So I am thinking of getting an 50K HTiB.
Please suggest me something Like the Yamaha 299 or something Higher than That.
Thank you !


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 1, 2014)

Visit Decibels,they will help you out and guide you proper.

- - - Updated - - -

Just buy the Pioneer speaker package and get the Denon av receiver hook em up,its that simple,no rocket science.

- - - Updated - - -

Visit the Pioneer India website and Pro Fx website for Denon.Htib is a big big compromise,sonically.


----------



## TheMost (Apr 14, 2014)

^ Ok.Thank You.

I have spoke to those shops and they have promised me to Give a demo.
Got struck up in career.
I will audition it and update.

Thank You.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 14, 2014)

at your budget, get a good stereo system. You will enjoy the best of both worlds.


----------

